# Need help finding a lost piece.



## Samppados (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello. I am desperately trying to find this one symphony that I have lost. I remember that it had a unique howling sound in the beginning of the symphony or one of its movements. It almost sounded like a wolf's howl. Not sure what kind of a wind instrument did this. I am pretty sure the composer was an american from the 2000's. He might have passed away unfortunately. Don't know if this was the right place / way to get help.
Thank you :angel:


----------



## Iota (Jun 20, 2018)

Long shot, because it doesn't fit all of your criteria, but you're not thinking of the clarinet solo at the beginning of Gershwin's Rhapsody in Blue are you?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Samppados said:


> Hello. I am desperately trying to find this one symphony that I have lost. I remember that it had a unique howling sound in the beginning of the symphony or one of its movements. It almost sounded like a wolf's howl. Not sure what kind of a wind instrument did this. I am pretty sure the composer was an american from the 2000's. He might have passed away unfortunately. Don't know if this was the right place / way to get help.
> Thank you :angel:


What format did you have it on?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There is a "wind machine" used at the start (and other places later more prominently) of Michael Tippett's Symphony #4


----------



## Samppados (Nov 21, 2017)

I found it on Youtube. The sound of the instrument was almost like a melancholic clarinet but still could be some different instrument as my knowledge on these aren't the greatest. 
It didn't sound like Gershwin's Rhapsody or Michael Tippett's symphony. Im sorry it has been way too long since I heard it and hard to describe any other part in it. It almost sounded like Dvorak, Wagner or Mahler. But of course we might have different views on these amazing composers. I'm propably very confusing or some sort but as I told you, I am desperate (and my mind is heading towards madness)


----------



## Samppados (Nov 21, 2017)

I found it on Youtube. The sound of the instrument was almost like a melancholic clarinet but still could be some different instrument as my knowledge on these aren't the greatest. 
It didn't sound like Gershwin's Rhapsody or Michael Tippett's symphony. Im sorry it has been way too long since I heard it and hard to describe any other part in it. It almost sounded like Dvorak, Wagner or Mahler. But of course we might have different views on these amazing composers. I'm propably very confusing or some sort but as I told you, I am desperate (and my mind is heading towards madness)


----------



## Samppados (Nov 21, 2017)

Well after further investigation I found it! David Maslanka's fourth symphony. Hopefully you can enjoy this as much as I do.


----------

